

Site for submitting/viewing/reviewing and discussing business/operational plans/docs - bdouglas

here you go guys...<p>a small business opportunity. allow people to post their redacted business/operational plans for funded/non-funded entities.<p>allow people who are looking for live plans to be able to search through abstracts/text of the plans to get a feel for what's there... charge people something small, like $10/year for the rights to access/view x number of plans.<p>charge them something less if they post their own plans...<p>also, have the ability to have plans (anonymously) reviewed by given trusted people within the site...<p>to deal with someone's fear that a given idea might be "stolen" the actual idea portion of the doc can be left out... for the purpose of this site, it wouldn't be that important/critical...<p>thoughts/comments...<p>if you want to build something like this, let me know.. i'd probably be willing to personally throw a few grand into something like this....<p>-bruce
caliventures@yahoo.com
======
aheilbut
Check out AngelSoft: <http://www.angelsoft.net> and <http://www.open-
deals.com>.

~~~
bdouglas
thanks...

but 1) the two sites you posted, are really the same site.

and 2) i'm not talking of a site to bring investors/entrepreneurs together..
just a simple site to really refine/nail down the business/operational plan.

any other benefits would be great!!!

thanks

-bruce caliventures@yahoo.com

~~~
Jschwa
Bruce, I think you're on to something, but I wanted to provide some insight.

I work at Angelsoft and we have found that Angels do NOT read business plans
until much later in the funding process. However, they are extremely
interested in a company’s one-page summary, and will usually make their
decision on whether to purse further talks based on that. If you want to build
a site around refining something, I would recommend focusing on the one-page
summary. It is a less onerous thing to read and comment on for your community,
and it is what investors really care about.

If you want a good template for a one-pager, goto <http://OPEN-deals.com> and
register. Fill out all the questions and click Preview at the top of the page
to generate a one page PDF summary. You can do that for free, you don't need
to pay the $250 fee to submit to OPEN-deals to get it. Hope that helps.

-jason at angelsoft.net

------
DenisM
Ok... Let's start from the start.

What problem are you trying to solve here?

And how do you know the problem actually exist?

------
KJohansen
Hi Bruce,

Please check out www.ES2F.org. The ESF is the kernel of a larger project.

If it's interesting to you, let's talk.

Best, Kevin Johansen

